# Urgh



## Kaylz (Mar 30, 2018)

Here for a little moan AGAIN, feeling awful, not sleeping well at all, permanent headache, feeling like I'm not important to those around me anymore, especially Bruce, wanting to spend less and less time with me, getting tutted at by folk for asking for a bit of help, sticking to their schedules and feeling like I never get a break, nobody to talk to as all my so called 'mates' ditched me when I was diagnosed, guess I'm looking for an 'it does get better'  xx


----------



## Davein (Mar 30, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Here for a little moan AGAIN, feeling awful, not sleeping well at all, permanent headache, feeling like I'm not important to those around me anymore, especially Bruce, wanting to spend less and less time with me, getting tutted at by folk for asking for a bit of help, sticking to their schedules and feeling like I never get a break, nobody to talk to as all my so called 'mates' ditched me when I was diagnosed, guess I'm looking for an 'it does get better'  xx


Well Kaylz from what I have observed on this forum you have plenty of friends on here.


----------



## christophe (Mar 30, 2018)

Headaches and feeling pretty crappy seem to be part of the deal but even someone like me, with short time in, can see a couple of things.. 
first is, there are names in this place that keep on coming up..giving advice and a feeling that they are real people going through their life being positive and supportive.
second is you are one of them.. read a few of your own posts and see what a difference you make. You know it gets better and people like you make it better


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 30, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Here for a little moan AGAIN, feeling awful, not sleeping well at all, permanent headache, feeling like I'm not important to those around me anymore, especially Bruce, wanting to spend less and less time with me, getting tutted at by folk for asking for a bit of help, sticking to their schedules and feeling like I never get a break, nobody to talk to as all my so called 'mates' ditched me when I was diagnosed, guess I'm looking for an 'it does get better'  xx


Sounds like you are very under appreciated and not getting the support you need. Not very nice mates to leave you when you needed them the most, they clearly showed their true colours.  You sound a bit depressed to be honest, are you able to talk to a doc or your Care team about how you feel. Is there anything social you can join where you live like a dance class, yoga class or something based around a hobby that would give you a break for an hour or two a week and bring into contact with some new people?  We are all your friends but understand talking to us is not the same as calling a mate for a chat or meeting for a coffee.


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 30, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> social you can join where you live like a dance class, yoga class or something based around a hobby that would give you a break


Great idea..... I must admit that a few years ago I was pretty much not doing anything social, just working (from the house) with very few personal interactions, even with neighbors... I went to Missouri to start a new contract & had a very hard time interacting with people in person. Add in being a newly diagnosed D & I was getting very depressed. Lesson learned, I now go out pretty much each day especially to my Yoga classes which I do 4-5 times a week. Feel much better in myself, not only with the exercise but mentally as well.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 31, 2018)

How are you doing today Kaylz?  Been worried about you said to my hubby if I had lived closer I would have got in my car and come round and see you, but if I am correct you live in Scotland.   Just to give an example two weeks ago I joined the local running groups couch to 5k group, not only am I getting fitter but have met some local ladies and arranging a meal out and coffee mornings. Not suggesting you have to take up running just giving you an example. Do you have a local library? Sometimes they have groups or sessions for adults my mum used to go to a card making sessions.  What about the local Church they sometimes have groups but don't always have to go to the church?  If you use Facebook search for local community groups that may meet, that is how I found the local running group.  Depending on your personal circumstances are you able to volunteer for a local community group or charity which might bring you into contact with other local people.  

You are very supportive person here, so I hope you get the support you deserve.

Take care my love


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 31, 2018)

Sorry for not getting back to anyone

I'm still not feeling tip top but hey ho, unfortunately there are no groups etc that are in my area that I would be interested in, well there are fitness groups and classes but I'm not ready to attempt that at the moment as trying to judge my insulin would be rather difficult, I was a big of hitting the gym before but I have to be careful of the insulin side of things and also the diabetes team don't want me doing too much in case it brings on further weight loss which of course all of us here know wouldn't be a good thing! lol

@Grannylorraine thanks for thinking of me! Yes I'm in Scotland, shame as a nice cuppa would have been great! xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 31, 2018)

Sending (((hugs))) Kaylz, sorry you feel so alone and isolated 
I hope things improve for you soon xx


----------



## AJLang (Mar 31, 2018)

Sending hugs xxx


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 31, 2018)

Sorry to hear this Kaylz.
*{hugs}* ??
*{makes a pot of tea, sets out cuts on the kitchen table}*


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 31, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Sorry for not getting back to anyone
> 
> I'm still not feeling tip top but hey ho, unfortunately there are no groups etc that are in my area that I would be interested in, well there are fitness groups and classes but I'm not ready to attempt that at the moment as trying to judge my insulin would be rather difficult, I was a big of hitting the gym before but I have to be careful of the insulin side of things and also the diabetes team don't want me doing too much in case it brings on further weight loss which of course all of us here know wouldn't be a good thing! lol
> 
> @Grannylorraine thanks for thinking of me! Yes I'm in Scotland, shame as a nice cuppa would have been great! xx


Yes I can understand not wanting to do any exercise due to you levels.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 31, 2018)

I get what you're saying about the exercise/gym Kaylz.  You're having to get the balance right between diabetes and things like weight.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 1, 2018)

How are you feeling today Kaylz?


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 1, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> How are you feeling today Kaylz?


Not too bas thanks, suppose that's only cause I'm getting to see my dad tonight and go shopping though, its so isolating living in a place that doesn't have supermarkets really and you only get to do a nice shop once a month if your lucky! lol xx


----------



## Davein (Apr 1, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Not too bas thanks, suppose that's only cause I'm getting to see my dad tonight and go shopping though, its so isolating living in a place that doesn't have supermarkets really and you only get to do a nice shop once a month if your lucky! lol xx


Kaylz can you please explain why supermarkets are such a big irresistible  attraction to women. My other half makes any excuse to make her DAILY trip to the supermarket (thank goodness she's now retired and has a bus pass) When a supermarket chain announced they were planning to build flats above some of their shops, my OH was ready to put down a deposit there and then. The addiction is even worse now my daughter has a part time job in one of them and gets a discount!


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 1, 2018)

@Davein I don't know why its an attraction to your OH personally but for me its because its not a regular thing I can do! lol, of course if I had a bus pass I would be able to go all the time but I cant afford the £5 bus trip to get to the next town on a regular basis so a once a month supermarket trip really does feel like a luxury to me lol xx


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 1, 2018)

Davein said:


> Kaylz can you please explain why supermarkets are such a big irresistible  attraction to women. My other half makes any excuse to make her DAILY trip to the supermarket (thank goodness she's now retired and has a bus pass) When a supermarket chain announced they were planning to build flats above some of their shops, my OH was ready to put down a deposit there and then. The addiction is even worse now my daughter has a part time job in one of them and gets a discount!


I personally hate supermarket shopping, but the shopping mall and online is so addictive.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 1, 2018)

I like supermarkets because I enjoy food and cooking (and I don’t just mean high carb stuff). It’s some *me *time and even better if there’s a nice coffee shop and it sells non food


----------



## Davein (Apr 1, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> @Davein I don't know why its an attraction to your OH personally but for me its because its not a regular thing I can do! lol, of course if I had a bus pass I would be able to go all the time but I cant afford the £5 bus trip to get to the next town on a regular basis so a once a month supermarket trip really does feel like a luxury to me lol xx


Doesn't the nearest supermarket offer a free bus service in your area Kaylz ? I know they do in a lot of outlying villages around here.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 1, 2018)

You could easily save your £5 bus fare in the lower cost of supermarket basics, never mind general food shopping, so don’t knock it as an idea, Kaylz.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 1, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> You could easily save your £5 bus fare in the lower cost of supermarket basics, never mind general food shopping, so don’t knock it as an idea, Kaylz.


Sorry? Not quite sure what you mean? x


----------



## Davein (Apr 1, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> You could easily save your £5 bus fare in the lower cost of supermarket basics, never mind general food shopping, so don’t knock it as an idea, Kaylz.


Or be there and join in the scramble at the time the yellow labels appear


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 1, 2018)

Davein said:


> Doesn't the nearest supermarket offer a free bus service in your area Kaylz ? I know they do in a lot of outlying villages around here.


No there hasn't been anything like that for around 20 years now xx


----------



## Davein (Apr 1, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> No there hasn't been anything like that for around 20 years now xx


You'll have to move back to civilisation then!


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 1, 2018)

Davein said:


> You'll have to move back to civilisation then!


Cant move, partner relies on a guy from here to get to his work lol xx


----------



## Davein (Apr 1, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> I personally hate supermarket shopping, but the shopping mall and online is so addictive.


I'm with you GL I hate supermarket shopping. I remember a few years ago when we had just piled a month's worth of shopping on the checkout counter and were waiting for the couple in front to pay for their large shop. There was a problem when they wanted to pay by cheque and the checkout girl had to call her runner and then the supervisor then the section manager then the manager. I was getting quite annoyed so I protested by walking out of this supermarket leaving all our shop on the conveyor/counter thinking that would teach them to mess me around and waste my time.
It was only when I reached the car that I realised we would have to drive to another supermarket and then spend another hour shopping for the same items.


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 1, 2018)

I just wanted to say I'm so shocked to hear that all your "friends" didn't want to know you any more just because you had to start injecting!  How dumb are they? Have they never heard of people needing medication, or are they just inconsiderate a***holes who can't be bothered to find out how to help you if required?!  Well it's their loss, you are better off without them, a true friend would stick by you no matter what.  I know that's not very helpful if that leaves you with no-one, but at least you have all your friends on this forum


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 1, 2018)

Unfortunately the Diabetes UK Peer support has gone.  I found that a help.  You could ring or use e-mail.  There was a list and you could choose who you wanted to have contact with, one on one. 
I was able to talk with my Peer Support by e-mail going into months.  She was quite .... supportive.

This forum is a help. Having A Person to contact made difference though.
If I was any good at such things Kaylz I'd offer my Skype and IM.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 1, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> I just wanted to say I'm so shocked to hear that all your "friends" didn't want to know you any more just because you had to start injecting!  How dumb are they? Have they never heard of people needing medication, or are they just inconsiderate a***holes who can't be bothered to find out how to help you if required?!  Well it's their loss, you are better off without them, a true friend would stick by you no matter what.  I know that's not very helpful if that leaves you with no-one, but at least you have all your friends on this forum


I don't know their reasons but I certainly don't want people like that in my life, funny though, its ok when they were going through things and I was there to support and help them but when the tables turned they disappeared, all you guys have been a massive support and I wouldn't be where I am now if it weren't for all of you! So I am very grateful to have you all  xx


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 1, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> Unfortunately the Diabetes UK Peer support has gone.  I found that a help.  You could ring or use e-mail.  There was a list and you could choose who you wanted to have contact with, one on one.
> I was able to talk with my Peer Support by e-mail going into months.  She was quite .... supportive.
> 
> This forum is a help. Having A Person to contact made difference though.
> If I was any good at such things Kaylz I'd offer my Skype and IM.


Aww Ralph that's lovely and so kind, I have to admit I've never used Skype!! haha xx


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 1, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Sorry? Not quite sure what you mean? x


If you spend £50 in the supermarket you will be able to get more stuff, because it’s usually cheaper than shops such as Spar. The difference will more than cover the £5 you spend on the bus fare. 

Folk here get the ferry to Oban to do Tesco and Lidl, there and back in a day because it’s more economical than shopping on island. Tuesday seems to be the day, loads of folk with shopping trolleys cluttering up the queue in the cafe for their CalMac full Scottish.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 1, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> If you spend £50 in the supermarket you will be able to get more stuff, because it’s usually cheaper than shops such as Spar. The difference will more than cover the £5 you spend on the bus fare.
> 
> Folk here get the ferry to Oban to do Tesco and Lidl, there and back in a day because it’s more economical than shopping on island. Tuesday seems to be the day, loads of folk with shopping trolleys cluttering up the queue in the cafe for their CalMac full Scottish.


I couldn't cope with that, but I am sure you and your fellow islanders would absolutely hate to live where I do. I am a real townie and although I drive, now I have moved to Essex from a London borough I still moan about the odd occasion I need to go out on public transport and the buses and trains only run every 1/2 hr rather than every 10 mins.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 1, 2018)

Here every half hour is a "good service".


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 2, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> Here every half hour is a "good service".


I am sure it is to most people. 

today's check in for @  Kaylz how are you doing today?


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 2, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> I am sure it is to most people.
> 
> today's check in for @  Kaylz how are you doing today?


Not too bad, tired and sore head but hey ho, waiting on the gas man, anytime between 8 and 1 so still could be waiting a while lol, hate the waiting game! xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Not too bas thanks, suppose that's only cause I'm getting to see my dad tonight and go shopping though, its so isolating living in a place that doesn't have supermarkets really and you only get to do a nice shop once a month if your lucky! lol xx


I am terribly sorry @Kaylz  but I feel duty bound to point out a typo


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I am terribly sorry @Kaylz  but I feel duty bound to point out a typo


I see it but at least the letters I used are next to each other, you have no excuse as when you make mistakes the letters can be from all over the bloomin place! I also have 3 tabs open and 2 people that keep wanting me to look at things on their phones so I give up with this multi tasking  xx


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I am terribly sorry @Kaylz  but I feel duty bound to point out a typo


That is so shallow Vince...I saw that too...dam tried to get in first...you got there before me


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I see it but at least the letters I used are next to each other, you have no excuse as when you make mistakes the letters can be from all over the bloomin place! I also have 3 tabs open and 2 people that keep wanting me to look at things on their phones so I give up with this multi tasking  xx


Come on Kaylz...you're a woman...we are artisan multi-taskers


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I see it but at least the letters I used are next to each other, you have no excuse as when you make mistakes the letters can be from all over the bloomin place! I also have 3 tabs open and 2 people that keep wanting me to look at things on their phones so I give up with this multi tasking  xx


LOL That made me laugh LOL
My Vince's Cypher code 
Who said they were mistakes?
They could be intentional lol


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> LOL That made me laugh LOL
> My Vince's Cypher code
> Who said they were mistakes?
> They could be intentional lol


Vince if this weren't a public forum...I'd say what a load of old b&&&&&s...so I'll say 'rhetorical' instead.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Vince if this weren't a public forum...I'd say what a load of old b&&&&&s...so I'll say 'rhetorical' instead.


----------

